
Ask HN: Someone is systematically trying to access my accounts, any advice? - louisharwood
On Tuesday morning I received a couple of &#x27;login attempt&#x27; emails on my gmail account. They were unsuccessful and had locations in India... I&#x27;ve had a couple of these in the past so didn&#x27;t think anything of it.<p>Fast forward to this morning. My Apple ID password had changed (I&#x27;ve now enabled two factor auth and changed the password along with other security questions&#x2F;details). I&#x27;ve also gone through any accounts I can think of and have ensured that they all have new passwords and have enabled two factor auth where available.<p>I&#x27;m continuing to receive password reset requests or security alerts (but none seem successful) for, amongst others, LinkedIn, Spotify, Netflix and other various email accounts.<p>This seems very targeted and I&#x27;m worried that someone already has access to something or I&#x27;ve missed an account that could be secured further.<p>Does anyone have any advice&#x2F;tips on what I can do further to secure my accounts, not miss any accounts or attempt to discover who&#x2F;why this happening?
======
MikeTV
Changing all your passwords and enabling 2FA was the right step. Make sure all
the passwords are strong and that you set a different password for each site
(a password manager like KeePass makes this easier).

As to where it came from, check to see if your email address is in the breach
database at [https://haveibeenpwned.com/](https://haveibeenpwned.com/)

~~~
znpy
Next step, imho, should be to go to the police or something like this.

